# Bloodwood



## TurkeyHunter (Oct 24, 2019)

First call using Bloodwood.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TTP GC (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 24, 2019)

Like

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 24, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 24, 2019)

That looks old school...I dig old school traditional.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice. Whats the finish on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 25, 2019)

Very interesting sound hole pattern

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Oct 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice. Whats the finish on it?


CA


----------



## Longbeards7 (Nov 8, 2019)

Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Longbeards7 (Nov 13, 2019)

Longbeards7 said:


> Cool!


I need some bloodwood can you help me?


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Nov 13, 2019)

I am out, but my buddy may have some. I’ll check


----------

